# triceps fail before chest



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i find when benching that my triceps are what stop me from moving more weight.

so i feel like my triceps fail and my chest is only half worked.

question: do i need to work on strengthening my triceps? and would that not just over train them?

i'm a bit confused :confused1:


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

You should try doing your bench presses first, and then work on your triceps last. If you already do this, check your form. If your form is fine, I'd look at strengthening your triceps


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

so you mean i should isolate my triceps at the end of my push workout, to give them one last blast?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

It's often the supporting muscles that give out first in compound movements such as bench presses mate, eg triceps/delts.

You could try doing some pre exhaust work before your benches. For example do some flyes to isolate your chest, then when you move on to the bench your chest should hopefully give out around the same time as your tris.


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> so you mean i should isolate my triceps at the end of my push workout, to give them one last blast?


Yes mate 

If your bench press form is correct, your triceps will be used at the top of every rep, meaning your triceps are already getting a workout. Leaving tricep exercises 'til last instead of performing them first will benefit your chest and maximise your gains. That's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## Blake9 (Apr 6, 2009)

Def try pre-exhaust and maybe at the top of the bench - don't fully extend your arms, keeping a slight bend. This I think, will keep your chest contracted as well, ensuring no rest at the top of the movement.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

as blake9 said id go with pre-exhausting. I do a load of light weight flys that tire the chest a little before benching that way arms are fresh but chest has had a little pre work to do.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i can't do flys cause i train at home.

i'm gonna start with pre-exhasting the chest by doing half reps on the bench for 2 sets, then do another 4 sets of normal press, if i can handle it.

then after doing my military press i'll try some tricep isolation exercises if i can be assed.

thanks guys


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hope it helps bru


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

good thread..i have just posted the same thing on my journal, and im working chest today, so i'll pre-exhaust with flyes prior to benching, see what happens. how many reps/sets of pre exhausting or is it just go for it till it hurts ?


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> why cant you do flies at home mate ?
> 
> i do...


I was about to ask the same thing.

Also, I've never thought of pre-exhausting the chest. I used to do it sub-consciously by warming up with press-ups I guess, but never thought it was benefiting me. Think I'll have a try at doing flyes before benching next week. I ask the same question as Jonti though, how many sets and reps would be beneficial?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

AAZ said:


> I was about to ask the same thing.
> 
> Also, I've never thought of pre-exhausting the chest. I used to do it sub-consciously by warming up with press-ups I guess, but never thought it was benefiting me. Think I'll have a try at doing flyes before benching next week. I ask the same question as Joint though, how many sets and reps would be beneficial?


problem with that is that the press-ups hit the triceps as well.

the point of pre exhausting is to tire the chest while leaving the arms alone.

So you wouldn't have noticed the benefit doing it that way 

hope that helps


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

d4ead said:


> problem with that is that the press-ups hit the triceps as well.
> 
> the point of pre exhausting is to tire the chest while leaving the arms alone.
> 
> ...


Ahh, you've hit the nail on the head there, never thought of that! Thanks mate 

So how many sets and reps (for flyes) would you recommend doing to pre-exhaust the chest?


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> why cant you do flies at home mate ?
> 
> i do...


i only have a barbell, no dumbbells or fancy stuff


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Depending on the size of your plates you could hold two by the hole and use them for a flye movement.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

if i hold the plates like you say, how much should i do on each side.

i bench 47.5 for 8 reps. so what plates should i try and fly with?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pre-exhaust is a great idea.

Rest pauses will be another good idea to hit the chest before the tricep fails.

Also consider only compound movements for your tricep only.

Dips and close grip benches.

Your grip may be a bit narrow, this will target more triceps.

Open grip (thumbs not around the bar) tends to hit the triceps more.

Could be your technique too.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i did my push workout there.

flys, 3 sets, 10 reps. 5 kg each hand, basically just holding plates. didn't feel like it was doing much

bench press, 4 sets, 6 reps, 50kg, very pleased with that, and my triceps didn't die on me.

military press, 4 sets, 10 reps, 30kg. good progress.

by the end of it my shoulders felt dead, but my chest and triceps faired equally, so pre-exhausting probably worked.

well pleased


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> nice one mate, glad you sorted your problem, and good that your progressing. reps.
> 
> what are your stats ?


13stone, 6 foot. been training since september. put of 24lb, the joys of being 16 :laugh:

deadlift 75kg for 8 reps

bench 50kg for 6 reps

i do a simple push pull routine, with HIIT mixed in. and yes i need to squat, but first i need to buy a power rack. at the moment i do body weight squats, lunges with some ploymetric jumping crap to keep my legs well, and they're still why bigger than my torso so must work.

goals, get to a point where i can do weighted pull ups.

deadlift body weight 8 times, 4 sets.

and bench something heavy.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

I always had this problem untill I started doing heavy cgbp on a seperate day (I was doing chest and tri's seperate)


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

A lot of people say pre-exhausting will just make the ancilliary bodyparts (delts and triceps) work harder when you go to the bench and so the pre-exhaust has become quite a tired out technique.

Have a go at decline bench instead of flat. This puts the chest in a mechanically stronger position and should stimulate the WHOLE chest better, not just lower. If you don't believe me ask Dorian Yates


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

grip wider, it will shortern the range of movement but will target chest more than triceps


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

4 sets incline flyes, 4 sets incline dumbell press then 4 sets falt dumbell press. or barbell take ure fancy. 12,10,8,6 my chest bees sore for 2-3 days after that workout


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

vandangos said:


> grip wider, it will shortern the range of movement but will target chest more than triceps


yeah its a 'great' rotor cuff workout too :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

vandangos said:


> grip wider, it will shortern the range of movement but will target chest more than triceps


Yes it will shorten the range at the expense of the front delts.

I would not recommend this actually unless the weight was light and it was a finishing exercise.



Darylbethyname said:


> yeah its a 'great' rotor cuff workout too :lol:


This puts the shoulder in a compromised position.

You would have to hammer rear delts and rhomboids to accomidate the focus on front delts.

You do not want to have front delts and chest to over power the rear delts and rhomboinds, this type of muscle inballance is compromising for shoulder integrity.


----------

